# BSOD. Win 7. Clock Watchdog Timeout



## Meengla (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi,
I have an HP p6130f which came with Vista 64bit. The computer used to run fine until I upgraded to Win 7 64bit. Now, every few weeks I see a BSOD with 'Hardware Failure. Contact Vendor'. I did an analysis via WhoCrashed program and it always says:



> On Tue 8/10/2010 5:34:10 PM your computer crashed
> This was likely caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe
> Bugcheck code: 0x101 (0x31, 0x0, 0xFFFFF880031D5180, 0x3)
> Error: CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT
> ...


The computer had a lot of dust--running at 110 C!! I cleaned it and now it is 73C. 

So what could be happening?
Thanks!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi,

If you are still getting BSODs please follow these instructions: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f21...-posting-instructions-452654.html#post2545708

Attach the .zip file to your next post in *this* thread.

Regards,
Reventon


----------



## danielgent (Jun 25, 2009)

73c is still fairly hot! Is that at idle? 
download prime95 and stress test it. It should be able to run indefinitely on a stress test otherwise its really not being cooled enough


----------



## Meengla (Aug 10, 2010)

Raventon,
Okay, I will follow your instructions and attach the .zip file next.
Danielgent,
Idle is 68 C. Normal usage like web surfing: 73+ C. I know it is hot but I don't know what to do about it. I have heard that HP did not give a big enough PSU (it is 300 Watts) with this computer. This computer is still under warranty till sometime in September. Works fine otherwise and, for $567 delivered, it is a bargain except for the occasional BSOD. HP Tech support recommended some kind of usual set of steps like cleanup, run Windows without AERO, etc. I have done all those. I have the Video and other drivers updated too. Thing is, I don't use this computer for gaming: It runs two OS's (one Win 2003 Server in virtual mode) while the host Win 7 is used occasionally for Dreamweaver, web browsing, YouTube etc. I think there is plenty of ventilation around it but the room does get to 80+ in early afternoon when the sun shines into the room. There is no other place to take this in the house.
Thanks guys!
Meengla


----------



## Meengla (Aug 10, 2010)

Reventon,

I have created the .zip file. You can download it from:

http://dev1.alphaobjects.com/_temp/MeenglaWin7.zip

Next, I will run Prime95 to see how that goes.

Thanks!
Meengla


----------



## Meengla (Aug 10, 2010)

I think I am going to instead run HP's built-in Hardware Diagnostic utility: Before I cleaned up the dust, in stress test mode, the HP utility failed because the computer's temperature exceeded 120 C. It would be interesting to see what happens now. Also see what the .zip file from my post above helps with the BSOD issue.


----------



## Meengla (Aug 10, 2010)

Ran the HP Diagnostic Utility in 'Stress' mode for 'System' as well as Motherboard and Video Card tests but all 'Passed'. The max temp. reached during Stress mode was 85 C.

Here is the System Information.



> Hardware Diagnostic Tools: System Information
> Saturday, August 14, 2010 11:43:12 AM
> Model Information
> Model Name p6130f
> ...


----------



## Meengla (Aug 10, 2010)

OH, important clarification: All temperatures I am referring above are from 'SpeedFan' program showing GPU temperature. See the latest attached screen cap to get a better picture of various indicators.
Thanks!


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Hi,

All *0x101* errors - CPU.

I can't see much wrong with your software here - apart from VMWare possibly causing problems and SPTD.sys present.

*STPD.sys* is known to cause BSODs; remove Daemon Tools, then use this SPTD installer to remove it (pick the uninstall option when you run the installer): http://www.duplexsecure.com/en/downloads

Remove that, and stop using VMWare for a bit. Then if you still get BSODs it is a hardware problem.

Regards,
Reventon

BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Aug 11 05:30:37.135 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:07:48.226
BugCheck 101, {31, 0, fffff880031d5180, 3}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_4_PROC
PROCESS_NAME:  Virtual PC.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Aug 11 00:29:08.956 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 9 days 23:35:43.850
BugCheck 101, {31, 0, fffff880031d5180, 3}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_4_PROC
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Mon Jul 19 04:07:13.540 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:53:07.631
BugCheck 101, {31, 0, fffff880031d5180, 3}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_4_PROC
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed May 19 10:28:17.468 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:26:40.169
BugCheck 101, {31, 0, fffff880031d5180, 3}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_4_PROC
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16539.amd64fre.win7_gdr.100226-1909
Debug session time: Wed Apr 21 04:31:47.941 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 6 days 9:09:36.642
BugCheck 101, {31, 0, fffff880031d5180, 3}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_4_PROC
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Apr 10 12:30:25.250 2010 (GMT+12)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:40:29.341
BugCheck 101, {31, 0, fffff880031d5180, 3}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
BUGCHECK_STR:  CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT_4_PROC
PROCESS_NAME:  System
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨`` [/font]
```


----------



## Meengla (Aug 10, 2010)

Reventon,
I wouldn't be too surprised if Microsoft Virtual PC is causing the problem here: At my work computer (XP 64 bit) I used to see BSODs until I removed VPC and replaced that with VMWARE Player.
I will first try to remove SPTD.sys and see if it makes any difference or not. If not then try to switch from VPC to VMWare.
Thanks for your help!
Meengla


----------

